# Configuration mail free sur iPhone



## boutout (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iPhone avec un forfait Orange
Je n'arrive pas à configurer le serveur de courier :

serveur : pop.free.fr
utiliser SSL : NON
port 110

Echec de connection au serveur ???
Cela fonctionne quand je suis en WIFI à la maison avec free mais pas par Orange en Edge ?

Comment configurer le serveur ?

Merci de vos suggestions


----------



## alexandrejoubert (2 Décembre 2007)

bonjour
j'ai le même probléme que toi.
cela fonctionne parfaitement en wifi et lorsque je passe sur le réseau edge il ne parvient pas à envoyer ni à recevoir les messages.

merci de votre aide et tu nes pas tout seul boutout, courage


----------



## benjico (3 Décembre 2007)

Hello, 

je viens de faire un post ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=196874

A+
Benjico


----------



## ggna (4 Décembre 2007)

Oui mais la réponse ne répond pas...à la question : pour le smtp OK, il faut un "expéditeur" indépendant du réseau de connexion.
Mais chez moi aussi je me connecte sans problème en wifi mais il refuse la connexion edge 99 fois sur 100 avec le message "le serveurà pop.free.fr a refusé la connexion"

Une solution ???​


----------



## benjico (4 Décembre 2007)

Ha, effectivement j'avais mal lu. En fait il semblerait que le pop.free.fr ne marche pas bien avec Orange. A priori une des solution serait de passer le compte en imap avec ce que ça implique ( et là je ne m'y connais as assez pour faire état des avantages et inconvénient ). Sinon une autre solution serait, comme toujours, d'utiliser un autre serveur mail qui serait capable de récupérer tes mails free. Il me semble que Yahoo peut faire ça, il te suffit de te faire une adresse yahoo bidon qui ne fera qu'aller chercher les mails free. Bon, c'est un peu tirer par les cheveux quand même...

A+
Benjico


----------



## ggna (4 Décembre 2007)

Merci Benjico...

Remorqué par la perruque mais probablement efficace.
Je vais voir avec Orange ce qu'ils proposent​


----------



## pasquin84 (4 Décembre 2007)

J'ai oublié de préciser qu'il m'arrive de recevoir au bout de la 50e tentative, mais que je n'ai jamais réussi à envoyer de mail en edge... Allo Free?


----------



## pasquin84 (4 Décembre 2007)

Impossible sur la console Free de rediriger en automatique les mails reçus chez free vers un autre compte, comme Yahoo par exemple. Du coup, la solution de Benjico n'est pas faisable. Vous me le confirmez?


----------



## eex (4 Décembre 2007)

Oui, pas possible de demander à free de rediriger vers une autre adresse.
Par contre, yahoo doit permettre de récuperer tes emails sur ton compte free !


----------



## pasquin84 (4 Décembre 2007)

La solution donnée par OCIN sur
http://forum.frenchiphone.com/index.php/topic,5393.15.html
fonctionne chez moi.

Il faut créer un adresse yahoo! Une fois créée, allez dans votre compte Yahoo, puis Options (lien en haut à droite), puis gestion du courrier, puis cochez Accès web et pop et enfin valider.

Ensuite, il faut rentrer les paramètres suivants sur Iphone:

Créer un compte IMAP

Nom : xxxx yyyyyy
adresse : xxxxyyyy@free.fr
Description : compteIphone (par exemple)

Serveur de réception
Nom d'hôtes : imap.free.fr
Nom d'utilisateur : ton adresse free (sans le @free.fr)
Mot de passe : ton mot de passe messagerie free

Serveur d'envoi
Nom d'hôtes : smtp.mail.yahoo.fr
Nom d'utilisateur : ton adresse yahoo (sans le @yahoo.fr)
Mot de passe : ton mot de passe messagerie Yahoo

Dans l'onglet avancé

Réglages d'envoi
Utiliser SSL : OUI
Autentification : mot de passe
Port du serveur : 465

Bonne chance à tous!


----------



## pasquin84 (4 Décembre 2007)

Un petit bémol dans la solution citée ci-dessus : les mails envoyés ne semblent pas être distribués immédiatement pas Yahoo! Certains arrivent plus de 20 minutes après avoir été envoyés! Surcharge des serveurs Yahoo? Avez-vous une idée?

Une question:

Maintenant sur mon Iphone, j'ai dans boîtes aux lettres 5 dossiers:
Réception
Brouillons
Envoyés
Corbeille
Sent messages

Il semble que l'on règle ça dans
Réglages>courrier>comptes xxxyyy>Avancé

Là, en cliquant sur brouillons, on choisit quelle dossier de l'iphone correspond au serveur free. IDem pour messages envoyés et messages supprimés

Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi j'ai à la fois un dossier sent-mail (que j'ai associé à Envoyés) et un dossier Sent messages.

Une idée?

Merci.


----------



## imkl (12 Décembre 2007)

boutout a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iPhone avec un forfait Orange
> Je n'arrive pas à configurer le serveur de courier :
> 
> ...


 

Sur mes precedants smartphone (avant l'iPhone) je mettais 'smtp.orange.fr' dans le serveur d'envoi... pas testé sur l'Iphone puisque j'ai créé une Yahoo specifique en 'Push mail'. Si cela peut vous aider...


----------



## malrose (9 Février 2008)

Avec tous les renseignements pris dans cette page, j'avais réussi à faire fonctionner en prenant yahoo comme intermédiaire, mon mail free et j'arrivais à recevoir et à envoyer.

Depuis quelques jours mon iphone ne veut plus envoyer de message (la reception fonctionne toujours) et lors d'envoi j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :

"échec de l'envoi du courrier, la connection au serveur d'envoi "smtp.mail.yahoo.fr" a échoué.

J'ai à peu près essayé de tout refaire, mais c'est à chaque fois la même rengaine, je commence vraiment à désespéré sachant que ça a parfaitement fonctionné.

Quelque chose aurait changé, quelqu'un d'autre aurait ce problème ? Merci de ma répondre.​


----------



## verdaine (11 Février 2008)

Meme probleme pour moi depuis qques jours...


----------



## julienalfille (15 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Impossible d'envoyer que ce soit avec yahoo ou gmail alors que ca marchait très bien  il y a quelques jours.

Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution à ce problème ?


----------



## rackis (4 Mars 2008)

Bnsoir. Je suis très interréssé par ce fil de discussion. Seulement je m'interroge. Si j'effectue la manip préconisée sous yahoo, ou gmail, je recevrai bien mes courriels @free.fr, mais mes réponses seront forcément en @yahoo.fr? Ou alors il est possible d'envoyer cependant en @free.fr?


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mars 2008)

Le mieux c'est d'aller en bas dans autre et tu crée ton propre compte pop.

pop.free.fr
smtp.free.Fr


et le tour est joué


----------



## rackis (4 Mars 2008)

Nop, ça ne marche pas en edge ça chez free. Ce n'est valable que pour le wifi


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mars 2008)

rackis a dit:


> Nop, ça ne marche pas en edge ça chez free. Ce n'est valable que pour le wifi




Ah désolé j'avais pas tout lu, et si tu crée une gmail, et que dessus tu lui fais télécharger tes mails free ?

Moi je fais comme ca, ma Gmail consulte toutes mes boites mails, et moi je consulte juste ma gmail.


----------



## rackis (5 Mars 2008)

Bah, pour le telechargement de mes mails free, pas de problème. C'est pour répondre que cela coinçe. Je pourrais certes me creer un mail gmail, mais mon mail free est donné à tous mes contacts et j'ai peur d'avoir de la perte en ligne...
Je sais que c'est pas faute de l'iphone, mais un problème de mobilité en général, mais c'est tout de même super pénible de ne pas pouvoir répondre via sa boite FAI (hors wifi).


----------



## imkl (5 Mars 2008)

rackis a dit:


> Bnsoir. Je suis très interréssé par ce fil de discussion. Seulement je m'interroge. Si j'effectue la manip préconisée sous yahoo, ou gmail, je recevrai bien mes courriels @free.fr, mais mes réponses seront forcément en @yahoo.fr? Ou alors il est possible d'envoyer cependant en @free.fr?




Aucun probleme !! Il suffit de paramétrer le compte free sur l'iPhone avec le serveur sortant SMTP en *smtp.orange.fr* (si vous êtes chez Orange. Pour les autres opérateur, il faut vérifier)
Et le tour est joué. Sur mon iPhone, j'envoie et répond sans probleme avec mon compte yahoo et free (2 comptes free)

En esperant que cela vous a aidé.
*A+*
*iMkl*​


----------



## rackis (5 Mars 2008)

Ca marche^^ Un très grand merci. J'avais trouvé un paquet de liens mais qui ne repondaient jamais réellement à mon interrogation pourtant simple.

Merci beaucoup, vraiment.


----------



## imkl (5 Mars 2008)

rackis a dit:


> Ca marche^^ Un très grand merci. J'avais trouvé un paquet de liens mais qui ne repondaient jamais réellement à mon interrogation pourtant simple.
> 
> Merci beaucoup, vraiment.



bah... de rien !!
ça sert à ça les forums ;o)

iPhone un jour..... iPhone toujours !!


----------



## diazer (21 Juillet 2008)

au niveau des identifiants et mots de passe on met ceux d'orange je supose ceux qui nous servent a nous connecter sur le portail.  pour ma part ca ne fonctionne pas mes messages ne veule pas partir. j ai quand meme tenter de mettre mes ID de free mais ca ne marche pas non plus ??  quel est la bonne config.

MERKY


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

C'est con&#8230; c'était important ça comme question  On met quoi comme login/pass ?


----------



## gingko (29 Octobre 2008)

help pour moi aussi 

free en wifi et orange en edge même symptomes 

:hein::hein::hein:

gingko


----------



## Caza (2 Novembre 2008)

Il y a un tuto très bien fait, et qui fonctionne, sur Frenchiphone.

Suivre le lien


----------



## gingko (2 Novembre 2008)

Merci

Mon pb est le suivant j'ai moi pas de pb pour recevoir ou envoyer des mails en wifi via ma freebox  avec mon adresse professionnelle qui n'est pas chez free.
Sur iphone
mon pop est du style mail.masociété.fr
mon smtp est smtp.free.fr

mais je ne peux pas envoyer en edge en dehors de chez moi
(donc je pense un souci de smtp )

alors que je peux recevoir

ou est le lézard :rose:

Merci


----------



## Caza (2 Novembre 2008)

Je ne suis pas expert mais il faudrait que ton smtp soit du genre :

smtp.masociete.fr

?


----------



## therealworld (17 Octobre 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème ! la solution est dans la gestion du compte free.
https://subscribe.free.fr/login/

Ensuite "internet" et "Gérer mon compte XXXXX@free.fr"
entrez votre mail et son mot de passe

et sur cette nouvelle page cliquez sur "Gestion du SMTP authentifié"

_ACTIVATION DU SMTP AUTHENTIFIÉ (BETA)
Votre login "XXXXX" est déjà autorisé à faire du SMTP authentifié sur le port 587 de smtp.free.fr. 
Pour désactiver cette fonctionnalité, cliquez ici: "Activé"_

Activez la fonction

Ensuite sur l'iphone entrez
votre login (qui est votre mail sans "@free.fr")
Votre mot de passe
Pas de SSL
Port 587




boutout a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iPhone avec un forfait Orange
> Je n'arrive pas à configurer le serveur de courier :
> 
> ...


----------

